# Veritas Variable Angle Fence



## Nom Deplume (May 8, 2015)

I purchased the Veritas Variable Angle Fence and installed it on my Lie Nielsen low angle jack plane. 
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=73008&cat=51&ap=1

I see a couple of problems with the fence.
It will not open up to 135° because the fence hits the hinge, also I found that when I put a square on the sole of the plane to set the fence to 90°, I noticed that the fence is not flat. The center ribs are higher than the edge ribs.

I am going to contact Lee Valley but I don't think that returning for another will be any better. This is a design and manufacturing problem.

I had a similar problem with their magnetic jointer fence. The first one was missing the magnets so I returned it for another one. The second one had the magnets sticking out too far and the fence wouldn't sit square to the sole of my plane.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=41716&cat=1,41182

Anyone else have any experience with these products?
I love their stuff but I'm not having luck with these fences.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

I've had the old unajustable one for years and never had a problem. But then I've never used it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Never understood the need for a fence on a hand plane.


----------



## bridger (Aug 9, 2012)

A fence on a jointer plane will allow a cut in an awkward spot or one longer than your stride. It also takes some of the fiddlyness out of edge work.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've tried to learn to do the work without a fence, but there are certainly times having one would be easier. I've got to be honest, though, I don't think I'd probably buy one. I'd cut a rabbet into a piece of hardwood, and either put rare earth magnets in the rabbet to hold it to a metal plane, or use C clamps to mount it to a wooden-bodied plane. There are a lot of things I'd buy (and have bought!) without question, but this is a case where I feel like home-made is likely to be a lot cheaper and possibly more reliable.


----------

